# My first morning Kindle story



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got my refurbished Kindle yesterday early evening. Thanks to the Board members here, that calmed me down amidst my initial freakout  , which was really all my doing. I played with it, got some samples, book, dabbled a bit in the browser.

Mr. Atunah came home and he was mighty impressed. Considering he has been doing a lot of eyerolling and finding any negative article about the Kindle on the web to rub it into me, that is pretty neat. Men . He couldn't believe how the screen looked just like paper. He kept grabbing it from me,  . 

So I didn't do a lot of reading last night, it was dark, I am only wearing temporary lenses and don't have proper lighting yet. I was on the computer before bed and came across the newspapers and there it was, Frankfurter Allgemeine. German Newspaper. I thought, what the hades and got the next day edition, today's.

So this morning, I rise bright and early, turned on Whispernet, feed the cats, feed the man. He leaves for work. I am off right now, so I make me some coffee, slice of cake and sit down with my Kindle on the Kitchen table and there it is, the german newspaper. As I am staring at the first page stories I realized I hadn't read a german newspaper in 14 years. I came to the US in 1995, I don't have family here, my one german friend I had I left behind in Oklahoma when I moved to Texas, I don't barely speak german anymore, only when I talk to my mom, who I haven't seen since I came here, or my friend on the phone on occasion. 

So there I sit, reading the current german newspaper which got to my Kindle in the blink of an eye. I got a little overwhelmed. I don't read anything german, other than some websites. As I am reading, I forget where I am. They aren't kidding when they say you disappear in the device. Coffee, cake and german morning newspaper, for a little while, I felt like home. Sitting with my mom or friends on the kitchen table, drinking coffee, having cake and sharing the newspaper on the weekend. 

And I haven't even read a book yet  .


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, what a great story.  It must really be hard for you sometimes.  You really gave up a lot to be here.  I'm so happy you were able to get a little slice of home from your Kindle.  I can't imagine how good it must feel to be able to read in your native language again.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

What a beautiful story, Atunah

I am so glad the German newspaper was there for you and it took you to a pleasant memory in your past.
Amazing how the Kindle touches us in one way or another; I'm happy it could take you to a place of comfort this morning.

-sailor


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I am all puddled up from your beautiful story Atunah.  So happy you got your refurb and are enjoying it so.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing about your morning.  I loved it.

That's great about your Kindle.  It makes me think that if another "refurbished" one comes on the market, I may pull the trigger.  It is fun reading about other people's experiences while I wait for mine to arrive ... in February ... unless I take the plunge as you did.

Happy reading ... and keep posting about your experiences with the Kindle.

PS ... what kind of cake?  Carrot by any chance?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

WoW what a wonderful story Atunah. I have tears in my eyes. Enjoy your Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm like the rest, a Kindle story that has reduced me to tears! Thanks for sharing, Atunah, that's wonderful!

L


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, there should be some kind of warning before these stories, i.e., Warning this thread may cause some people to shed a tear or two.  I can't be all watery eyed here at work, when I'm supposed to be working, and then having the coworkers ask if I'm o.k. 

However, I'm so glad you are enjoying your Kindle and your memories of home Atunah.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks guys for the kind words  

Streusel Kuchen Bruinboy, it has crumbs on the top.  

I had a order pushed back to February and I was really wary about ordering a refurb. You can read in the refurb thread. I kept waiting and waiting and finally pulled the trigger. I left the original order up so I could see it first. There really isn't anything that looked in any way shape or form used on that Kindle. I am very very picky and I wouldn't have kept it had there been anything that bugged me. Its new, thats all I can say. You can do the same thing, keep your original order and get a refurb if they come up again and then you can always decide.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Thanks guys for the kind words
> 
> Streusel Kuchen Bruinboy, it has crumbs on the top.
> 
> I had a order pushed back to February and I was really wary about ordering a refurb. You can read in the refurb thread. I kept waiting and waiting and finally pulled the trigger. I left the original order up so I could see it first. There really isn't anything that looked in any way shape or form used on that Kindle. I am very very picky and I wouldn't have kept it had there been anything that bugged me. Its new, thats all I can say. You can do the same thing, keep your original order and get a refurb if they come up again and then you can always decide.


I feel most of the refurb Kindles are ones that were returned. Maybe ordered after the Oprah show. Once some of the people got them they did not think the Kindle was for them. I showed my Kindle to my famly on Thanksgiving. They like it but did not think it was for them.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Great story and glad you are enjoying your Kindle.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a question. I just noticed that when I go to the next page, I still have a faint image of the previous page on the screen. Like it looks dirty in between the letters. Its very noticable for example on the home menu when I go to the next page and the little amazon icons are clearly there still. Please tell me this is normal. In a book its less noticable, but I can see the very faint letters of the last page.


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 10, 2008)

What a beautiful story.  I can only imagine how you felt.  I agree with sergirl, that story needed the "tear jerker" warning - I too am at work.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for sharing, Atunah. It is wonderful story.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I have a question. I just noticed that when I go to the next page, I still have a faint image of the previous page on the screen. Like it looks dirty in between the letters. Its very noticable for example on the home menu when I go to the next page and the little amazon icons are clearly there still. Please tell me this is normal. In a book its less noticable, but I can see the very faint letters of the last page.


It is completely normal. There is "ghosting" with the eInk but no burn in. You'll see it more with some pages rather than others. For example, when I connect the USB cable, a screen comes up. I find that one really "ghosts." The home page does too.

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, good. I mean its on every page turn, but very faint in books of course because of the text, but I can really see it when I go from a text page to a very empty page. Yes, the menus are mor obvious, I guess the Amazon logo so darker so it leaves a mark. As long as it is normal, I don't care. It doesn't bother me reading and I remember reading plenty of books that had that same effect, from printing I assume. 

I haven't used the USB yet. I also have had the Whispernet on all morning, I want to see how long it can be on until I notice the battery going down. Its still full and I get 5 bars. 

I already got my readers digest too. 

I need some kind of voice prompt everytime I touch the one click loudly saying "DANGER DANGER"  

Thank you all for the kind words and letting me share my little ol story this morning. I think I will call my mom today, I feel like talking to her. 
I haven't seen her or any of my family since 1995, so its been a bit rough sometimes. Plus I need to know how she makes the bohemian dumplings for someone on the board here.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

What a sweet story, I am sniffing & my co-worker asks if I am OK. It touches me that you haven't seen your Mom for 14 years, I can't imagine. Thanks so much for sharing your Kindle story with all your Kindle friends. Mr. Atunah may be wanting him one now.   Enjoy Atunah, I am so happy for you. Welcome to yet another Kindleholic!  

Linda


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah, you have touched my heart and I'm sitting here crying.... had to read your story to my husband so he could share in the joy of your morning too.  We're so glad to have you here with us on the boards.... and we're so happy that the Kindle has enhanced your life... I know it has majorly improved mine!!  A German newspaper..... how cool!!!  Thanks so much for sharing your story!!!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Atunah, thanks for the update and the cake looks wonderful!  After your experience I'll keep checking Amazon to see if a "refurb" pops back up.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

We're all softies, I'm crying, too. 

Congrats, on your new Kindle.  I wouldn't cancel the original order.  The hubby will be wanting one soon. 

Our first Kindle, I purchased for my husband for his birthday.  We fought over it for 3 very long days before I broke down and ordered one for myself.  

He tells everyone, I got a Kindle for his birthday.  When my birthday came around, we both got new M-edge covers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, Atunah, you made me tear up.  What a great Kindle story!  Happy Kindling!

Betsy


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I haven't used the USB yet. I also have had the Whispernet on all morning, I want to see how long it can be on until I notice the battery going down. Its still full and I get 5 bars.


Atunah- Thanks for sharing. I had to tell co-workers "there's something in my eye" when questioned. I know it's hard to be away from loved ones. Thank goodness for email!
Remember to keep your kindle charged up and also that Whispernet tends to drain your battery faster. While some gadgets work best if you draw the battery down before charging, Kindle works best if kept at full charge and some funky problems can arise from not having a full charge.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, after half a day I saw the battery finally going down, only one notch, but I went ahead and charged it anyway. I been reading and it was said that its better to do keep it charged, not let it run down. So now I just keep off whispernet. But I think I could easily keep it on all day and charge at night without draining the battery all the way. Maybe its because I have full bars. And of course my battery is still new. 

I can't read much or for long periods of time because of my really ill temporary lenses, everything is blurry and I am getting eyestrain. But I did go ahead and got all Jane Austen writings off mobile forum. I went the usb route as I wanted to get the ones with illustrations and they are much much larger, but oh so pretty. That way I keep them in the folders on the computer and just move them over as I go and have the backup. 

I found one problem so far with my Kindle time, my cats will not leave me alone  . I sat on the kitchen table having some tea and reading some more German newspaper, I got up to refill my cup, by the time I came back one of cats had already planted his butt on my kindle. Not all the way, just pushed up against it as it was laying on the table. He gave me that look as in, what? 

Then I laid down on the sofa to relax a bit and to read a few pages of Pride and Prejudice with my soft blanket, next thing I know I had one cat attached on top of my right arm leaning against my face while covering my right eye with his ear and the other took over my left are which was holding the Kindle. As cat owners know, you never disturb the masters and you hold still while they do their all important resting and purring, I was stuck. 

I think I need to do my reading while my owners are already deep sleeping elsewhere.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

My cats Fred and Rocky do the same thing, they also plop their butts on my laptop keyboard. I love it when they snuggle up on or by me and sleep as I read. There are times when I get so annoyed I take them to hubby though.

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kake, Koffee, Kindle, and words from your homeland.  Doesn't get any better than that.  Pass the Kleenex, please.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Atunah -

I also was very touched by the "simple" story you wrote this morning  

I am so glad you shared it.  I will keep bumping this thread because it is such a lovely story.

Glad to know you are over your initial "panic" and able to enjoy your Kindle in small "doses"    That's probably a much better way to prevent the dreaded "one-click-itis" that's so prevalent with Kindle owners.

Marci


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Atunah, thanks for sharing your story with us. Kinda makes me realize how fortunate I am to be near family and to stop feeling so sorry for myself that I had to move away from my friends... they are only 190 miles away... you helped me put things in perspective. Thanks!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome story, Atunah. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. You all make me smile with your kind comments. I guess this time of the year is hardest. I tend to "skip" through it as fast as I can. I don't really celebrate Christmas and if I hear Silent Night, I well up, especially if its in german. Its all just based on missing home as I am not in the least religious. Its more of a tradition type thing I guess. 

This time always reminds me that when I was a kid, the only time we got nuts and oranges was around Christmas. Now I can buy that stuff year round. Sankt Nikolaus brought those December 6th when he comes to the german homes with his helper. The nuts are placed on tin trays in the livingroom. The Tree is put up on the 24th and my mom used to ring the bell for when the Christ child had brought the presents. Then we all had to sing first lol. I like to block that part out of my memories.  

I couldn't reach my mom today, but I will try to tomorrow. I will have to tell her about me reading a german newspaper on a Kindle. Of course it will be impossible to explain what a Kindle is


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*What a beautiful morning you had Atunah and who knew you could get a German newspaper hehe. I'm sorry that you haven't seen your mom in so long or your friend when you moved. Hopefully you'll get to see them both again sometime in the near future *


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Atunah-

I hear you when you say this "I don't really celebrate Christmas and if I hear Silent Night, I well up, especially if its in german."

I've only heard the song Silent Night in English for most of my childhood years. Then one year I heard it being sung in German, and wow! does that change the whole song... Now I love hearing the song in German.

As far as traditions go, when I was a kid I had no use for them. Now, as an adult, they mean a lot more so I am full of sympathy and support for you on this.

Let's see if the Kindle Board community can help you out bit _this_ Christmas so you won't want to "skip" past the month.

Cyber hug,

Marci

PS Good luck on reaching your Mom tomorrow on the phone


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

If getting lenses is such a hassle why not just stick to glasses? At least you'd be able to read to your hearts content.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't had glasses in 20 years, I cannot see as well with glasses than with gas permeable. Plus I hate glasses. I had then since I was 2 years old and I was teased so bad on a daily basis I went home crying everyday. I got lenses as soon as my job allowed it.

I will get a pair next year to have as backup, IF they can get my lenses fixed. If not I have to find another eyedoctor and start the lens process all over again. It is very difficult to find eye doctors that know what they are doing when it comes to GP lenses. I guess they are more common where I am from.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As one ages ones eyes change which could be why contact which used to work great don't so much any more.  I have a friend who's been having issues with hers because of dry eye.

Have you looked into LASIK.  Not for everyone, I know, but it worked great for me.  I had nearsightedness and astigmatism.  I'm now corrected to near 20/20 though I do use low factor reading glasses.  

Just a thought. . . .

Ann


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't afford LASIK. Not sure if I would be a good candidate anyway, but its way out of my budget in any case.

I have to time my eye stuff so that the insurance pays part of my exam. I get only one a year and either lenses part paid, or glasses part paid. I can't have both and glasses are only every 2 years. New insurance starts in January. 

Its just so upsetting because for 20 years, I never had these issues. I don't have dry eyes, I don't think the doctor is doing them right. But I already paid for them, now I have to keep paying out of pocket. Ugh. I want new eyes


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Hard contact lenses are not at all common in this country anymore. Why can't you wear soft ones? My mother is severely nearsighted and has astigmatism and loves her soft lenses. I'm also severely nearsighed (I have dramatically different prescriptions for each eye-my right eye is so bad I'm considered legally blind in it, the left is not quite as bad) and have astigmatism and wear glasses. I can't stand the idea of poking myself in the eyes everyday or the work involved in caring for them. I'm so badly nearsighed that LASIK won't work for me. I've worn glasses since the age of 5 and although the ones I wore as a child were ugly, there are a lot of flattering frames out there these days!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If there's a reputable LASIK provider in your area you might look into it. (If you haven't done so, already, of course.) They will frequently do an assessment at no charge to let you know if you are a good candidate. If it's farstightedness, that's much more problematical, but Nearsightedness and astigmatism can generally be fixed pretty well if you're a generally healthy individual.

As to the cost, if you ARE a candidate, see what kinds of payment plans they have. I was able to do it by making payments. It was a 'no interest for 2 years' thing so I just broke down the full price into 48 payments and did it that way. And the price has come down since I did it 10 years ago so you may find you can manage it. Also, it is a valid medical expense for tax purposes, if insurance doesn't cover it. Depending on your overall situation, that _might _be a consideration. (I do know whereof I speak re: taxes as I am an Enrolled Agent {The Tax Professionals}).

I guess all I'm saying is be sure you have ALL the information needed to make an informed decision. It seems from your postings that you are the sort of person who does her research, but sometimes a person doesn't know the questions to ask. . . .just trying to help you know you've asked them all. . .I hate it when I can't see right!!

ann


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Not hard lenes, gas permeable. They came after the hard ones. I don't think anyone makes hard ones amymore. I kept trying soft ones, but they just aren't crips. They don't stay stable, everytime I blink its gets wobbly. I am far sighted with slight astigmatism. Doctor gives me soft ones just to tie my over until my GP's come back from the lab, they are horrible. They feel great, but I cannot see anything. I can't even focus on near stuff which is no problem with GP's. I see better without them. I had tried toric lenses and they kept turning on my and still stuff was blurry. Then they roll up like a burrito when you try to clean them  . I am so used to stable vision with my GP's, its so frustrating I can't get them to work. The vision was great on the last ones, but they hurt so bad I never had that before. Under my lids. I think she made them to large, but the doctor doesn't want to hear that. So I am stuck because of the vision insurance I have. 

She send them to the lab to have the edges rolled down or something like that, she thinks they might be rough. I don't think thats the issue, but nothing I can do. I have to try again next year with a new doctor I guess. I only get part paid, but its something. 

Soft Torics are even more expensive than GP's. 

I have to also mention my left eye is like a lazy eye, its pretty useless and it wanders out. But the GP keep it in balance a bit so I don't look like a total freak.  . I think I depend on my crips vision so much as I can only really see out of my right. I couldn't do anything with my left one alone. Its looking elsewhere


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I found one problem so far with my Kindle time, my cats will not leave me alone . I sat on the kitchen table having some tea and reading some more German newspaper, I got up to refill my cup, by the time I came back one of cats had already planted his butt on my kindle. Not all the way, just pushed up against it as it was laying on the table. He gave me that look as in, what?
> 
> Then I laid down on the sofa to relax a bit and to read a few pages of Pride and Prejudice with my soft blanket, next thing I know I had one cat attached on top of my right arm leaning against my face while covering my right eye with his ear and the other took over my left are which was holding the Kindle. As cat owners know, you never disturb the masters and you hold still while they do their all important resting and purring, I was stuck.
> 
> I think I need to do my reading while my owners are already deep sleeping elsewhere.


My cat does the same thing! Nothing is allowed to receive more attention than her...and my Kindle has been giving her some heavy competition. 

Thanks for sharing your story, it really touched my heart! It's so cool that your Kindle was able to bring you a little slice of home.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you Spiritdancer. Those kitties sure are attention hogs, aren't they.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been having trouble with my contacts as well... I had gas permeables since I was sixteen, and in the last year or so my eyes have been drying very quickly. Several months ago my eye doctor prescribed soft contacts for astigmatism, and they are not as sharp as the gas permeables, and I seem to get just as much debris in them as I did in the others. Yesterday I was in a class for 9 hours, and I took out the right one and cleaned it three times, and it hurt all day long. I fear I am going to have to go to glasses permanently, but I don't like to wear them when I drive, I get motion sickness.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Same here. I just could not see well enough with the toric soft for astigmatism. I guess once you get used to the vision with gas permeable it is really difficult to give up. I don't know what I will do when they come back from the lab and they still don't work. Just don't know. I hate hate glasses with the heat of the gazillion suns. Plus the vision is never there and like you they make me dizzy as the sides are always blurry. Plus I need reading glasses and so I have to get lined bifocals and they look aweful. I can't afford that progressive stuff that is out there and I don't think I am a good candidate for those as the middle vision tunnel tends to get very narrow. Then its all dizzy outside that tunnel again. 

With GP's I can see every angle no matter where I look. I don't think my issues is dry eyes though with my contacts, its the lids that hurt me. Under the upper lids, hurts like hell. Like they are too big and hit the underside or something. I don't know   I just want my contacts and my vision back.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I empathize.... I'm thinking of going back to my gas permeables so I can actually see again. I just can't keep them in more than 5 hours or so. I am going to get new glasses as well, the ones I bought most recently have Flexees frames, which are light and flexible, but TOO flexible, they keep bending out of shape and are all crooked.   So not only is it hard to see, I look like a moron as well.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Not hard lenes, gas permeable. They came after the hard ones. I don't think anyone makes hard ones amymore. I


*Yep, they still make them. My mom wears them and has for the longest time. She did try to transition over to soft but couldn't do it. For the life of me, I don't know how she could love her hard lenses *


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Did she ever go from hard to gas permeable? Gas permeable are called hard nowadays a lot. I do that too, but the material is much more gas permeable, more so than soft ones actually. The old type hard lenses didn't let a lot of oxygene through and were really damaging to the cornea after years of use. Gas permeable changed all that. They are still made a "hard" material, but very different from the old type hard lens. 

Hard lenses were very uncomfortable, gas permeable if fitted right are actually more comfortable than soft lenses. Plus the vision is so much 
better than the soft ones too. That might be one reason your mom has such a hard time switching. I can't do it either.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Did she ever go from hard to gas permeable? Gas permeable are called hard nowadays a lot. I do that too, but the material is much more gas permeable, more so than soft ones actually. The old type hard lenses didn't let a lot of oxygene through and were really damaging to the cornea after years of use. Gas permeable changed all that. They are still made a "hard" material, but very different from the old type hard lens.
> 
> Hard lenses were very uncomfortable, gas permeable if fitted right are actually more comfortable than soft lenses. Plus the vision is so much
> better than the soft ones too. That might be one reason your mom has such a hard time switching. I can't do it either.


*I believe she did and still prefers her hard lenses. She's been wearing them as long as I can remember. She has actually cut down how long she wears them and only does so for work. Most of the time she wears her glasses which she prefers.*


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I feel for you Atunah, I go through hell every year replacing my lenses and it take me a good 3 weeks of fittings to finally get it right.  Not to mention they cost me $600 every 6 months for the custom made lenses.  I have a horrible astigmatism and am near-sighted so I'm not a candidate for LASIK although it doesn't stop me from continuing to find someone who might be keen to some new technology that will allow it!  It took me almost 2 years of hard searching to find a good eye doctor that could fit me with the right lenses, and in the end it was an eye doctor at the local Lens Crafters that saved me!  They're GP's which can be mistaken for hard lenses when compared to soft lenses because of their thickness, and they take a good couple of weeks of regular use to get accustomed to them.  They take about a week to get back from the lab (which is a long time if you consider that Lens Crafters can have glasses ready in an hour!), but the great thing is that they will keep working with you until they finally get you into a pair that fits.  The first time I was fitted for a pair it took 5 different attempts because they kept slipping off, rolling off, or just falling right out.  I used to have a job that covered 60% of the cost with their insurance, but now that I'm self-employed I have to eat the cost myself.  Now I just get one pair a year and if it weren't for the fact that glasses were so uncomfy to wear (I'm Asian and have next to no bridge on my nose ) I'd be in glasses all the time!  I could have a whole collection of glasses for a fraction of the cost!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes I feel your pain. Thankfully I have light astigmatism, or so they say.  Do you have to have the GP's with the astigmatism fitting? I only get paid 150 a year for contacts. That doesn't even cover the lenses so I still have to pay the rest. I been unlucky this time. Tried since August with these. I can't even count how many times lenses were send back, resized, remeasured, re polished because of rough edges. 

I had my last ones 3 years, same doc. Then they warped and its been a nightmare ever since. I am still waiting on the pair to come back from the lab as the doctor insisted they fit fine but they have rough edges. I have to pay now for the shipping and re folding of the edges, or whatever they do. I don't have hope they will work as the reason I went back to her was that the lenses actually hurt like hell. Its like they are to large and get pulled up under the lid to high as they are a bit looser this time. I been having irritations so much so she made them looser. But she also made them a bit larger of the advise of the lab. 

I didn't know lens crafters did GP's. It is so hard to find a doc. You don't know until you in there if they are any good in GP fitting or not. 

I just hate glasses so much I can't even get myself to think I might have to get some. I won't wear them. I know it. GP's are the only solution for me.


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry to be the wet blanket, but I have been following this conversation with some interest. As your friendly neighborhood eye doc and fitter of hundreds of pairs of contacts in my career (no, I don''t fit them anymore) here is the straight scoop...

There is "anecdotal evidence" (things that docs tell each other, but don't have any research to back up) that most people have a finite "career" in contact lenses. This seems to be somewhere between 20-30 years for most people. After this the eyes just sort of say "NO MAS" and you cant get lenses to be comfortable for long periods of time no matter what you do!  It doesn't mean that you can't wear them, just that your eyes won't tolerate them all day, every day.

Of course YMMV but it has been my experience that this concept holds pretty true.

Jim


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Do you have to have the GP's with the astigmatism fitting?


Sure do! But they've been harder and harder to get fitted over the past few years, so I'm sure that what EyeMC said holds much truth.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have no doubt that there is some truth to that. Makes sense having something in your eyes for years and years that at some point it just doesn't work anymore. I don't think I am quite there yet. I had no issues whatsoever with the soft lenses they gave my to tie me over. I was able to wear them for 12 hours without even feeling them. I just couldn't see squat with them. I might as well have put in a piece of Saran wrap. They are called Proclear. Doesn't do me no good if I see nothing though. 

I went from wearing my GP from 7 am till I went to bed, to not getting the right fit, strengh etc. I was fine one day in August and for some reason, no matter what material, what size the doc uses, nothing works. Its either I can't see, or they are warped on the optics, or the edges are rough. Now the lab tells her to make them larger as they are suppose to be less irritating and now I have for the first time in my life issues with pain under my lids. I am so frustrated. 

No wonder your lenses are that expensive mimikoh, yours have to be even more exact then mine. I don't have astigmatism bad enough so I can wear the regular GP and they cover it up pretty well. If they are fit right. 

I wish eye doctors weren't so quick to automatically try to slap on soft lenses and at least get knowledge about GP's. I had one doc in the past that slapped on some accuvue advance and send me out the door with a year supply. I couldn't see for a year. I kept telling him I couldn't see, he said its normal it will get better. It never did. Then later I tried soft ones again and again and again. We went through 10 or more pair and nothing worked. I just can't see clear with soft ones. Its so unstable and I lose vision in the middle. 

I just want my GP's back. I think I might have to start all over in January and find a new doctor. What a nightmare.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> There is "anecdotal evidence" (things that docs tell each other, but don't have any research to back up) that most people have a finite "career" in contact lenses. This seems to be somewhere between 20-30 years for most people. After this the eyes just sort of say "NO MAS" and you cant get lenses to be comfortable for long periods of time no matter what you do!


I agree with this. I have worn my gas permeables since I was 16, and I just turned 40. It's been the last year or so that I just can't keep them in for more than 5 or 6 hours. I tried the Acuvues for Astigmatism, and they are OK, but I can't keep them in any longer than my gas perms, so I will stick with the gas perms, they last almost forever (I wore my first pair for _12 years_). Now I mostly wear my glasses, but if I have to drive more than a few miles, I put my contacts in or I get some motion sickness.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> There is "anecdotal evidence" (things that docs tell each other, but don't have any research to back up) that most people have a finite "career" in contact lenses. This seems to be somewhere between 20-30 years for most people. After this the eyes just sort of say "NO MAS" and you cant get lenses to be comfortable for long periods of time no matter what you do!  It doesn't mean that you can't wear them, just that your eyes won't tolerate them all day, every day.
> 
> Of course YMMV but it has been my experience that this concept holds pretty true.
> 
> Jim


  I don't what to hear this. I have been wearing contacts for 26 years. I've never been able to wear glasses for more than a day without getting headaches. Sure hope I can make it longer than 30 years.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> I have a horrible astigmatism and am near-sighted so I'm not a candidate for LASIK although it doesn't stop me from continuing to find someone who might be keen to some new technology that will allow it!


Mimi, I had horrible astigmatism also and now I have none. I had blade free lasik in May of 07 and have not regretted it. The technology is out there, probably depends on where you live. I had my vision corrected in Houston, TX by one of the pioneers in eye laser surgery.


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I went and saw Dr. Dello Russo in Manhattan a few times and he said that my level of near sightedness is what kept me from being a candidate.  He's supposed to be a great surgeon and was the first surgeon on the east coast to offer all laser LASIK, but maybe I need to book a trip out to Houston to explore more options!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> I went and saw Dr. Dello Russo in Manhattan a few times and he said that my level of near sightedness is what kept me from being a candidate. He's supposed to be a great surgeon and was the first surgeon on the east coast to offer all laser LASIK, but maybe I need to book a trip out to Houston to explore more options!


When did you look into it? Wondering only because the state of the technology has improved greatly from the early days. Might be you weren't a candidate before but could be now? If it's been more than a few years since you checked, and you _are _interested, it might be worth it to ask again. Seems like a 'nothing to loose' kind of thing. . . .

Ann


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> (I'm Asian and have next to no bridge on my nose ) I'd be in glasses all the time! I could have a whole collection of glasses for a fraction of the cost!


*I hear you on that...it's hard to find glasses/sunglasses that are comfortable or those that don't constantly slide down 



EyeMc said:



There is "anecdotal evidence" (things that docs tell each other, but don't have any research to back up) that most people have a finite "career" in contact lenses. This seems to be somewhere between 20-30 years for most people. After this the eyes just sort of say "NO MAS" and you cant get lenses to be comfortable for long periods of time no matter what you do!  It doesn't mean that you can't wear them, just that your eyes won't tolerate them all day, every day.

Click to expand...

Yikes...I'm on my 25th year!!!

For now I can wear them for long periods except when I'm in smoky conditions. When I went out to Vegas this past summer, I wore my glasses during the day and only put my contacts on at night.

I'd love to have LASIK but until our insurance covers it and short of winning the lottery, I won't be having that done anytime soon.



Angela said:



Mimi, I had horrible astigmatism also and now I have none. I had blade free lasik in May of 07 and have not regretted it. The technology is out there, probably depends on where you live. I had my vision corrected in Houston, TX by one of the pioneers in eye laser surgery.

Click to expand...

Houston seems to be on the cutting edge...from what I've read and heard from a mom in DD's school, titanium disc replacement is up and coming there. It was something that I had asked my Neurosurgeon about prior to my back surgery last year and unfortunately we're not as up to speed with the replacements here *


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> I'd love to have LASIK but until our insurance covers it and short of winning the lottery, I won't be having that done anytime soon.
> *Houston seems to be on the cutting edge...from what I've read and heard from a mom in DD's school, titanium disc replacement is up and coming there. It was something that I had asked my Neurosurgeon about prior to my back surgery last year and unfortunately we're not as up to speed with the replacements here *


I've been thinking about it for awhile. If I can't wear my contacts, I will probably break down and do it.

My insurance doesn't cover it either. I have a credit card call Care Credit. It's offered mostly by chiropractors and doctors that do elective type surgeries. I think they usually do at least 12 months free on anything over $1000. It's been a few years since I talked to anyone that had LASIK done, I think they said it was about $1200 an eye at that time. Just an option that might make it a little more doable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

I also have a Care Credit card. It is wonderful. I used it to pay for DD's braces and it gave me 24 mo. to pay interest free. Plus, I still got to use the cost as a write-off on my taxes.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

sebat said:


> I've been thinking about it for awhile. If I can't wear my contacts, I will probably break down and do it.
> 
> My insurance doesn't cover it either. I have a credit card call Care Credit. It's offered mostly by chiropractors and doctors that do elective type surgeries. I think they usually do at least 12 months free on anything over $1000. It's been a few years since I talked to anyone that had LASIK done, I think they said it was about $1200 an eye at that time. Just an option that might make it a little more doable.


*Wow, I've never heard of that and it's something I definitely want to look into. Thanks. I think the price for the LASIK is pretty much the same.*


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I had radial keratotomy 20 years ago.  Radial Keratotomy was the precursor to Lasik.  They literally scratch your eye.  In my case my vision was so bad that each eye had to have over 17 "scratches" on them.  My vision went to 20-20.  That lasted 5 or 6 years.  I've had problems ever since.  My sight is very unstable and changes day-to-day.  My eye doctor told me that he had a patient who had this surgery who now needed 4 different prescriptions during the day.

I don't think they do this type of surgery any more.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> I had radial keratotomy 20 years ago. Radial Keratotomy was the precursor to Lasik. They literally scratch your eye. In my case my vision was so bad that each eye had to have over 17 "scratches" on them. My vision went to 20-20. That lasted 5 or 6 years. I've had problems ever since. My sight is very unstable and changes day-to-day. My eye doctor told me that he had a patient who had this surgery who now needed 4 different prescriptions during the day.
> 
> I don't think they do this type of surgery any more.


*My aunt had this done but I don't as far back as you...she hasn't had any problems since. Was it painful?*


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My husband had RK surgery in '95.  He had 2 surgeries, one to bring his vision up and a second a month later to prefect it.  His doctor didn't call them scratches, they were actual incisions.  I haven't looked for them in years but if the light hits his eyes just right I can see little lines radiating out from his pupil.  At the time he had it done his eyes were 20/400 and 20/600.  His doctor wouldn't operate on anyone beyond 20/600.

Before surgery he wasn't able to correct to 20/20 with contacts.  I remember crying the day he looked out the window and could see the outline of leaves in the trees.  It was a great moment.

He hasn't had any problems.  His vision is still great.  In the past few years he as developed a slight astigmatism and now wears glasses only for night driving.

He and 2 of his sisters had surgery at the same time.  There was a write up in a medical journal about it.  The 2 girls are back in contacts.  One refused to go through the second surgery.  The other one got pregnant and the doctor wouldn't operate on her while pregnant.  

DH was one of the lucky ones.  I have heard lots of horror stories like tecwritr's.


----------

